# Wanted; Sports cat for R33 GTR



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wanted; Sports cat for R33 GTR


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*cat*



Cypher87 said:


> Wanted; Sports cat for R33 GTR


Hi , we still have 1 left old stock , a sports cat , email : [email protected]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

best CAT (new) is if you can find it the HKS sports cat, or the SARD, WED Sports 

they are similar.


----------

